# Temp states?



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

hey everyone. lookie!



> High Temperament (high temp): High temps have more assertive-like energy, are very excitable, intense, and loquacious. They perceive time to move at a faster rate than the normative perception of time and have the least sophisticated filters when it comes to the expression of their fixation. High temps swing between the levels of health for their type more rapidly than other temperaments and have an easier time than the other temperaments getting themselves out of a depressive period. Tendency towards explosion when angry. A high temp modifies the fixation’s outer energy in a way that sometimes creates superficial similarities to an assertive or counter-phobic type.
> 
> Medium Temperament (medium temp): Medium temps have more compliant-like energy, live moderately and tend to be repetitive, though with an underlying darkness, that can show itself in a Jekyll and Hyde energy. Often represent a balance between the high and low temperaments. They have a normative perception of time and the most politically correct filters when it comes to the expression of their fixation. They have the most moderate swings up and down the levels of health for their type and rarely experience the highest or lowest levels. Medium temps are the most common temperament.
> 
> ...




I'm probably a medium temperament... I don't know if I've ever met a 'high temp' before, but they sound entertaining...


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

I relate to the low temperament, its hard to rouse me to a response. 

I've met people with high-states and I'm glad that its not my temperament. They seem like people who always need to be on the up and up or they are depressed and down.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty interesting little thing here. I wonder if temp states can have mid zones such as Mid-High and Mid-Low?


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm definitely a low temp 6w7. I confuse _all_ the tests roud:



Sixty Nein said:


> Pretty interesting little thing here. I wonder if temp states can have mid zones such as Mid-High and Mid-Low?


I would say yes, but more in a way that it'd be like a continuum. Like,

```
|----------|----------|
High      Med        Low
```
For fun, I'd say I'm about here...

```
|----------|-------*---|
High      Med         Low
```


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Low for sure, I'd wonder if that was connected to being a Withdrawn type though.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm a medium temp 9w8


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Low for sure, I'd wonder if that was connected to being a Withdrawn type though.


Withdrawn types could be confused for low temp, and id types confused for high temp. Likewise, a low temp person could be confused for a withdrawn type, and so on.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

To my opinion, there are no such things as “temps” that would be independent from the “instinctual variant, tritype and level of health” (ITH) of an individual. I mean, everyone has a temperament, but it is deeply dependent on their ITH. Variations within types are merely due to ITH differences. For instance, it is true that I look a bit quicker tempered than the average 4w5 (I may be the only one in a group to stand up and speak out when I feel something is wrong and question the authority), but it is because I have two reactive types in my tritype: intense 4 and counterphobic 6. However, most of the time, I look like a withdrawn, calm and phobic individual because of the strong phobic 6 in me, the wing 5, the 9 center and my social variant. So, if the model presented by stackemup.net were correct, I suppose I could find myself both in the high temp and low temp descriptions. This is not serious. Overall, I tend to the melancholic temperament. No independent variable here (to my opinion).


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

On the other hand, if we could isolate people with the same tritype, stacking and health level, we would notice psychological differences. So, my assertion: “Variations within types are merely due to ITH differences” is probably wrong. It is just that I do not think those simple three classifications (high, medium, low temperament) are relevant to describe differences within each types. I think MBTI, but most importantly, a system such as Astrology can describe those differences more accurately. 

For instance, Moon and South Node in Astrology are linked to preconditioned reactions. A social 469 with Moon in Aries would react quite differently, within the limits of the psychological structure of a 469, than a social 469 with the moon in Libra. If there are any independent variable aside ITH, systems such as MBTI and astrology describe them much better than those three levels of temperaments.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

I have swung toward high or low under different circumstances in my life. I never was much for normalcy.

This is among the filters I like to use in looking at the manifestations of different cores and types, to add to the whole collection of ways to understand and differentiate/unify them.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> I have swung toward high or low under different circumstances in my life. I never was much for normalcy.
> 
> This is among the filters I like to use in looking at the manifestations of different cores and types, to add to the whole collection of ways to understand and differentiate/unify them.


I like that as well


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

> easier time than the other temperaments getting themselves out of a depressive period. Tendency towards explosion when angry.


I relate to this, and I'd say I've always been this way, with an exception of a period of a very dry and mild depression following some trauma.
So... high.
Actually, upon very quick reflection I have to say I am definitely high temp and always have been.
I am attuned to my energy and I can detect and watch myself disintegrate under applied stress and pressure, much more quickly than other people do. Bastards.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I think I'm a high temp, which is interesting. Might explain why I'm so 7-like.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Tbh I can see myself in all three of those descriptions. Not sure which one fits me the most overall.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Tbh I can see myself in all three of those descriptions. Not sure which one fits me the most overall.


you might be a high temp then, if you change so much/so quickly :happy:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

idoh said:


> you might be a high temp then, if you change so much/so quickly :happy:


Hmm, maybe. Or maybe med temp since it's the one inbetween.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Based on this description, this is a no brainer, though I tend to attribute this more to instincts and tritype as a whole or more as individual complexion as in, how it all enmeshes and makes sense in you as an individual. I haven't thought of it as a specific separate or individual spectrum however.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess I'm medium but I tend to go to the higher side. This makes sense being the reactive 9.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

What? My enneagram temperature seems high. :laughing:

Though, I am not excitable. Whatever the fuck I am, it's hotter than hell, bitch. roud:

p.s. Oh..ok. Temp is for temperament LOFL..alright. High-with a sprinkling of medium.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

This is an interesting idea. I'd be a high temp 5. Is entertaining the word? Might be more like "scary..."


----------

